# Just had to tell everyone!



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Mia had her first show this weekend! She won her conformation class both days with my husband showing her! (His first time showing in a dog show!) She also scored a 95/100 in her Rally Novice to get her first leg of her Rally Novice Title. All at 7 months old! We are sooooo proud!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job, congratulations!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

:wild::wild::wild::wild: can i bring my pup over and train me? LOL :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Absolutely, and thank you!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats on all 3 counts, you guys have to be soooo proud!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We are VERY proud of her! Max, her older brother also won his Open A class and would have won two other obedience classes had I not screwed up. I'm very proud of them both. Thanks!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Meant to ask in my last post, are your dogs from the same breeder? They're beautiful.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats to you ALL !!!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! Impressive! Congrats & kudos.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks! Both of the dogs we showed last weekend are dogs we bred. The two males in my picture that appears when I post are littermates from a breeder in Colorado, they are West German lines. My original female (Hera) was from Czech Republic. When we crossed the two we got puppies that we love. It is soooo gratifying to have a dog that we bred do well in the show arena.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Way to go! Congrats to you!


----------

